# Aging in SS Beer Kegs



## Grancru (Dec 11, 2011)

I have acquired 4 SS beer kegs I was hoping to age red wines in them.
A client of mine in California told me they did not recommend aging red wince this way.
Has anyone done this before and do you foresee any problems?
I see SS tanks on the market for commercial use. Am I missing something in my quest?
I plan to use oak staves in the tanks for 8-10 months before bottling.

All recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2011)

Why did your client not recommend using kegs?

I use them all the time with no problems. When I'm ready to age a wine from kits I'll fill the keg, hubby will seal and top off with nitrogen. The left over wine gets bottled. Red wines have been aged for a couple of years with no problem. just check to make sure the seal holds. The kegs are nice because the keep the light out, are easy to move and you can easily pour yourself a glass once in a while.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont see any problem at all either but you will want to purge the air out with an inert gas otherwise you are trapping a lot of air in there with the wine unless you fill it right to the top!


----------

